# Who takes Lexus' photos??



## beastium (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm consistently impressed by the photos on Lexus's facebook and website, and would like to hire that photographer. I don't know how else I can figure it out. It seems there is one person with a distinct style and skill set in taking those pics.

I made an account here specifically to find that out, and I hope I haven't broken any rules. 
I'm also getting really into photography just because of that photographer! 

Really beautiful shots, so whoever you are, cheers to you 
I am in need of professional shots for a high end aquarium website, and need to get in touch.

THanks!


----------



## runnah (Jan 5, 2015)

Odds are they are computer renderings. Most of the large automakers do this now to save time and money.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 5, 2015)

beastium said:


> I'm consistently impressed by the photos on Lexus's facebook and website, and would like to hire that photographer. I don't know how else I can figure it out. It seems there is one person with a distinct style and skill set in taking those pics.
> 
> I made an account here specifically to find that out, and I hope I haven't broken any rules.
> I'm also getting really into photography just because of that photographer!
> ...



I think I would be looking for the best aquarium/fish photographer instead of one that specializes in automobiles. ?


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you mean the Lexus luxury car facebook & web site?
It's not likely anyone here would know.

Contact Lexus Corporate Marketing Manager Brian Bolain and ask him.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 5, 2015)

I got hired, as did many other new england photographers I'm friends with, by a local car dealership this year to shoot photos of their new vehicles in "new england-y" settings. I believe one of the car companies saw the photos and was in talks with buying the license to a few of them or having the photographer do work for them personally, not sure. So while some companies may do computer renderings, I know sometimes they use photographers. Btw that dealership was split into a bunch of different buildings/locations and Lexus was one of the companies they carried. One of the photographers I know got to drive around a brand new Lexus for like 2 weeks, I was pretty jealous


----------



## beastium (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah computer renderings of course. Well from what I've seen I'm sure that talent can be useful in any product showcase. KmH yes those photos, have you seen them? Thanks for the suggestion. Jsecord, that is indeed a good deal. Nice work btw.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 9, 2015)

Where are you from? There are plenty of photographers here. You may be able to find someone willing to work for you.


----------



## CygnusStudios (Feb 13, 2015)

Actually English photographer Greg White does a lot of the photos for Lexus.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 13, 2015)

Andrew Link does some work for various carmakers (including Pagani and Mercedes) and magazines. I wouldn't be at all surprised if he's done some work for Lexus. I should ask him if he has.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 13, 2015)

If you're interested, here's Mr. Link's portfolio. No Lexus in there but I'm sure he's done some.

Portfolio Andrew Link Photography


----------

